# GoldenRetriever Expressions



## Bentley's Mom

This was taken as we were leaving the lake










My Mom's SOOOO mean...she never let's me have any fun.


----------



## SeaMonster

LOL that is totally what he's saying  Yesterday, when it was time to go home, gracy stood in the middle of the stream and wouldn't move a muscle, I kept calling, she kept starring


----------



## dexter0125

:uhoh: ders a bee on me? i holds still..you gets it.

love this thread!


----------



## mudEpawz

what? you dont like my smile?


----------



## mudEpawz

dexter0125 said:


> :uhoh: ders a bee on me? i holds still..you gets it.
> 
> love this thread!


HAHAHAHAH thats hilarious!


----------



## Debles

"99, 100, Her I Come!!!"


and


"Wearing this stupid hat is worth all the treats and presents I get!!"


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Go ahead... Try and take it....


----------



## vrmueller

"I swear, it wasn't me who pooped on your precious carpet".


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

"Mud, Sand, Water & a Tennis Ball...does life get any better :wavey: "


----------



## AlanK

Fun photo's

Look at the hole the cat dug....just checkin to see if he is still down there:yes:


----------



## momtoMax

This reminds me of an old sig I used to have - I might just bring it back because I never got to a winter one


----------



## mrmooseman

"you can't be serious..i better get a lot of treats for this"


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

*"ATTITUDE"*​


----------



## janababy

Ohhhhh my goodness the pics and captions are priceless!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Big Kahuna

OMG I am LOVING this thread hahaha  Great idea!


----------



## My Big Kahuna

It's a hard life...


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Take my toy and I'll eat your soul.......


----------



## Sosoprano

I love these!!!

“Listen verrrry carefully, Grasshopper...” 
“What’s a grasshopper, huh, huh?!”


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Haha ^^^ too cute!


----------



## dexter0125

*you lef me n lef de picture box on discovery channel. i pacifically asked for animal planet.*


----------



## Phoebe's mom

I will find my own way to the dog park!! 


Too much effort!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

janababy said:


> Ohhhhh my goodness the pics and captions are priceless!!!!!!!!


I totally agree, they're fantastic!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

_Please_, *pretty please* can I have a Cookie? 

I've been a good girl, really I have. I didn't tear up anything this time while you were gone.


----------



## Bell

He's saying:''You could have warned me about yellow snow!I would have been more careful with the snow I ATE!''


----------



## Ithaca

"You're in the secret now; don't tell ANYBODY Goldens came from Mars or we'll zap you off the face of this planet for good."


----------



## rubysdoghouse

Man, you should see the other guy!!!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Just took this one the other day too...

"Mommmm what are you doinggg? No one wants to see a picture of my fluffy butt!"


----------



## My Big Kahuna

These are making my whole day


----------



## Phoebe's mom

This is my friends golden Ozzy..

He is thinking.. " Oh you're awake.. awkwardddd.."


----------



## MikeS

Hey Dad.....Guess what Abby can do!!!!


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Phoebe's mom said:


> This is my friends golden Ozzy..
> 
> He is thinking.. " Oh you're awake.. awkwardddd.."


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I LOVE this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeaMonster

LOL great photos everyone. Little clown, aren't they?


----------



## SeaMonster

get me a beer


----------



## My Big Kahuna

SeaMonster said:


> get me a beer


He looks like he could use one LOL


----------



## Ivyacres

_Chupacabra...where???
_


----------



## AlanK

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Just took this one the other day too...
> 
> "Mommmm what are you doinggg? No one wants to see a picture of my fluffy butt!"


 However a very nice fluffy but you have there


----------



## vcm5

These are so adorable!! I'm cracking up!


----------



## maggie1951

*charlie*

Hey what was that you gave me


----------



## SeaMonster

Do I have something in my teeth?


----------



## Phoebe's mom

Mommmmmm, I'm working!!! We can do a photo shoot later, when I am not chewing panda's head off!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is a great thread, really enjoying the great photos and captions, too funny!

*Sea Monster*-Thank you for starting it!


----------



## Phillyfisher

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Just took this one the other day too...
> 
> "Mommmm what are you doinggg? No one wants to see a picture of my fluffy butt!"



I was thinking, "Does this make my butt look fat?"


----------



## Phillyfisher

Cheeeeeeeeeese!

(My mommy sayz I need bwaces...)


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Phoebe's mom said:


> Mommmmmm, I'm working!!! We can do a photo shoot later, when I am not chewing panda's head off!!


Kahuna has that panda too haha those toys are so sturdy!


----------



## LaylaBauer1718

"Little brothers are SO annoying!!!"


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Little brother:"Aw crap, I went too far..." Haha


----------



## maggiesmommy

"Ugh. Daddy is wearing his speedo to the beach AGAIN. WHY does he have to embarrass me like this?"











"Bath? Whatever!"


----------



## Bentley's Mom

This is a picture they took at day care:










*If we're going to overthrow the humans and take their treats we need a plan. Are you with me?*


----------



## sameli102

Oh yeah? who says I gots big ears!


----------



## sameli102

I said it's the 5th one back!! Just get it out will ya!!


----------



## sameli102

Really sweetie, I'm tellin ya, you're the only one


----------



## sameli102

I got it, I got it, I GOT IT! whoops, I missed it


----------



## sameli102

Anybody in there that wants ta play with me????


----------



## sameli102

Ha ha ha, lol, that was a good one!


----------



## Lilliegrace

Sofie at the top of Table Mountain 1998


----------



## sameli102

I am not speaking to you!!


----------



## sameli102

I am STILL not speaking to you!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

If I keep my eyes closed I won't have to see me in this stupid hat!









Seriously mom, I have to keep this on for how long???


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.




----------



## dmsl

These are so cute!!! How old were Pippa and watson in that pic? Love the older goldens with new puppy pics! Makes me want a new puppy NOW! Now I gotta go thru our pics & add one!


----------



## natali861

"What happened to all your fur?"

&

"I smell an intruder...!!!!"


----------



## SeaMonster

hilarious photos everyone


----------



## Deber

This has been the best of the BEST! Gonna go through mine and see if I have any to post. Keep them coming, this is soooo funny. Your captions are all right on! Great job.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Come on already, just take the **** picture so I can eat my big meatball & open my presents!


----------



## janababy

So what kind of dog are you anyways?


----------



## Glassbuttercup

These are hilarious!!! I was trying to talk to my mom on the phone and was having a hard time not laughing while she was talking!!! I just love the bee costume!!!!


----------



## mudEpawz

1. My what big teeth you have!!! 










2. Why you take away the beach mamma...










3. What mud? Ohhh this mud... definitly the cat. le mew.


----------



## Muddypaws

These are priceless! 

Ground control - I'm ready for lift-off








I've gotta get my own place......








EWwwww... water up the nose!!!!!








"Cheese"


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Muddypaws, love them, but the last one "cheese" really got my giggle on! Thanks!!


----------



## maggiesmommy

"I found your problem. Its a pretty big clog in your outtake valve. I can have my guys come out next week to fix it, but its going to run you about $200-250."


----------



## dexter0125

hat does not make birfday boy happy.











(i have entirely too many, you guys..)


----------



## My Big Kahuna

"Young lady, we aren't going ANYWHERE until you buckle up!"


----------



## Lilliegrace

talk about a mouth full.


----------



## Sweet Girl

No, really. The snow in my face is no problem. 
Now, if I could just find my ball...


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"I have taken you under my spell, now open the treat cupboard and no one gets hurt!"*


----------



## MikeS

Thanks for starting this thread SeaMonster and Thanks to everyone for posting the pictures. This has been one great topic to follow... we sure love our kids.

Mike


----------



## baumgartml16

Now open wide...okay, let me see what we have here...









What do you mean I have a snow beard?









Haha you can't get me in my car...









Mom, something happened to my face, look at it....


----------



## Sweet Girl

Honestly, I feel like I should go back and click a thanks on every single post. This is a GREAT thread. I just kept wanting to get to the next photo! 

Thanks for all the smiles, everyone! :wavey:


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Sweet Girl said:


> Honestly, I feel like I should go back and click a thanks on every single post. This is a GREAT thread. I just kept wanting to get to the next photo!
> 
> Thanks for all the smiles, everyone! :wavey:


I feel the same way! I love seeing that someone added to the thread!


----------



## mrmooseman

1st Picture "The suns too bright!"

2nd Picture "Come'on guys! I wanna go for a driveeeee!"

3rd Picture "What Puddle?"


----------



## My Big Kahuna

HAHA! Look at him sitting in the only puddle there hahahahaha this gave me a big grin


----------



## mrmooseman

Haha it's what he does. Finds the only puddle and sits in it


----------



## rubysdoghouse

I'll hide here....they will never find me~!


----------



## TonyRay

*Yuk*

I know this don't look like fun Momi but,
no one, I mean NO ONE said anything about puddles.!!.


----------



## SimTek

Hey, that's MY ball you got over there....


----------



## OutWest

Haven't figured out yet how to have the captions appear below the pictures, so will attempt to post these in the right order!

1: Are you talking to me? Are you talking to me?

2: Don't hate me because I'm beautiful!

3. I'm ready for my closeup!


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Hahaha your spaniel CRACKED ME UP!


----------



## Neeko13

Ok, I will post like everyone else, easier...
1..Please, please, please can I have some??
2. Nitro "Is he gone yet???"
3. I HATE Mondays....
4. I think Im stuck...
5. Hello, any presents from Santa for me???


----------



## portugal75

"Mommy! can I have the ball???? can I???? can I ??? can I???? "


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ugh...... I think I just swallowed a Dragon Fly, I hate it when that happens!


----------



## goldensrbest

Spirit, and cambridge.


----------



## baumgartml16

I LOVE this thread! Thanks to whoever started it!


----------



## Our first puppy

Here's a few of Loka.

1. I know I'm the cutest - now what do I get for it??
2. I think I would like that please...
3. Do I have something caught in my teef?
4. Yeah!! It's my (6 month) birthday!
5. I is platypus.
6. If I can't see you, then you can't see me!


----------



## Ranger

"I hate mondays"









"Dis bed is too small."









"Whaddya mean this isn't a pillow?"









"Dat's a great joke!"









"Dis be MY Ball!"









Bliss.









"Get up? Nah...too comfy"









"On second thought, shouldn't have eaten that crab apple"


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

These are all super great! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## SeaMonster

awesome pix


----------



## BriGuy

Ahh...nothing like relaxing with a nice cigar after dinner!


----------



## softballmom

Find it!? What the....? What IS this?










Next time would you please knock first?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

softballmom said:


> Find it!? What the....? What IS this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time would you please knock first?


Gotta ask, how'd he do with treats under the tennis balls? He's sure a good looking pup!

Pete


----------



## Muddypaws

These pictures are priceless, I can't wait to check this thread - a few times a day!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

what a wonderful thread! Pure Chicken Soup for the Golden Lover's Soul!


----------



## tobysmommy

I only just found this thread, and oh my goodness! Beautiful, precious and hilarious all rolled into one. Priceless!


----------



## SeaMonster

great photos


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Hey, you started it--nice!


----------



## SeaMonster

I love these photos. These pups are little clowns


----------



## SeaMonster

I lost my other saber tooth in a battle


----------



## Jakemyboy

*Jakers Faces*

This thread is priceless!!!

So....wait a minute this goes over my eyes???










I said NNNOOO










mmm....best treat ever!!










Brush...what brush...I don't see a brush...:bowl:











Look mom....I can be a bear rug :


----------



## SeaMonster

what is it with puppies and brushes? Gracie absolutely loves to chew the brush


----------



## Jakemyboy

Not sure -- I think Jake wants to eat it because it does things to him he doesn't like  He is always trying to bite the brush when I am brushing him


----------



## portugal75

Wazzup, babes?


----------



## portugal75

"Say what??!"


----------



## portugal75

"i'm turning Japanese...."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Muddypaws said:


> These pictures are priceless, I can't wait to check this thread - a few times a day!!


I agree, this thread is great and it's the first one I check daily.

*LOVE IT*, they're all fantastic shots and captions!


----------



## softballmom

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Gotta ask, how'd he do with treats under the tennis balls? He's sure a good looking pup!
> 
> Pete


Watney did well! I was hoping it would take her longer but she quickly figured out she had better leverage by lying down tO prevent the tray spinning so much on the wood floor...what a smart girl!


----------



## bioteach

OOOOOOOoooooooops!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Woody will retrieve just about anything for you...










But he does have his limitations...


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I know what you mean! I just sat and giggled. Thanks all, I really needed that.


----------



## Finn's Fan

If I don't look at it, will it go away???


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Finn's Fan said:


> If I don't look at it, will it go away???


That expression is priceless!!! One of my favorites!!!


Pete


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Enough with the stoopid camera, put it away and play ball!


----------



## SWGoldenmom

The picture of the bee costume reminded me of this one of Tess.

"This is sooo humiliating!"


----------



## SWGoldenmom

One more.......

"BWAA HAAA HAAA HAAA HAAA....that was a good one, guys!"


----------



## nofate

My kung fu is stronger than your kung fu.


----------



## BriGuy

Listen, take the cone off and I'll give you your tax forms back in one piece!


----------



## SeaMonster

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Woody will retrieve just about anything for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he does have his limitations...


This is too funny


----------



## GoldenCamper

Silly humans. They make us a special cake once a year then lite it on fire :doh:


----------



## Nyahsmommy

"Mom, can we live outside?? It's sooooo much fun!"


----------



## Nyahsmommy

I love this thread! I was going through some pics and found these. 

1. Don't tell me I have kitten butt again
2. Must. Stay. Awake.
3. Ahhh, That's the spot!
4. You'll never catch me at this rate


----------



## baumgartml16

Nyahsmommy said:


> "Mom, can we live outside?? It's sooooo much fun!"


OMG, Kim....she has grown up SO much!!! She looks like a doggie!!! That would be something Koda would love to do as well...live outside...


----------



## AlanK

Very fun thread. I totally have enjoyed everyones pics.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I see my minions have kept the humans entertained. This is good :yes: 

One step closer to world domination.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Beautiful shot!!!




GoldenCamper said:


> I see my minions have kept the humans entertained. This is good :yes:
> 
> One step closer to world domination.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Another one of Finn's thoughts about my grandson just for Pete (Feather River Sam)....Finn's saying "Just don't let it be mobile!"


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Thank you, thank you, thank you. There's just something in that look/expression, it's priceless!!! I'm still smiling as I type this...did I say thank you 

Pete



Finn's Fan said:


> Another one of Finn's thoughts about my grandson just for Pete (Feather River Sam)....Finn's saying "Just don't let it be mobile!"


----------



## puppylov

Get up, Get up, GET UP!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Bite me !
Wheeeeeee
Say "Awwwww"


----------



## dexter0125

*I'm sexy and I know it.*











(taken December 26)
*Good mornin' momma. Time for more prusunts?*


----------



## hotel4dogs

This thread just makes me grin all over!


----------



## Neeko13

Here are Nitey & Nash....
Should have gotten a large 







I dont feel IRISH...







When is she gonna call me??







I think I need a new blankie, Ma...


----------



## Nyahsmommy

baumgartml16 said:


> OMG, Kim....she has grown up SO much!!! She looks like a doggie!!! That would be something Koda would love to do as well...live outside...


I know! I miss the little fluffy puppy , But I am also excited to get out of the teenage stage


----------



## Wendy427

ALL these pictures are PRICELESS! I'm LMAO non-stop!! LOL


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Plants? What plants? Oh no Mommy I would NEVER get into your plants


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Bentley's Mom said:


> Plants? What plants? Oh no Mommy I would NEVER get into your plants


This reminds me of my little sister! Haha when I was young and playing softball my mom sent my kid sister to get me a Gatorade during my game (she was probably about 3-4 y/o) When she got back and gave it to me she had a red mustache! 

I said, "Mackenzie, did you drink some of this?"
To which she replied, "no..."
Me: "Are you sure?"
Kenz: "Yup!"

Haha! Priceless!


----------



## SimTek

Let me out... PLEASE.......


----------



## SimTek

If that leaf moves....I'm on it......


----------



## GoldenCamper

Just posting to my friends Uncle Steve


----------



## hotel4dogs

ok seriously, this needs to be made into a book. These photos and captions are amazing.


----------



## Dallas Gold

OK, I'm waiting.....where are the keys??


----------



## puddinhd58

Now? You gonna get up and get that treat now, right? Right? PLEASE!!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom

puddinhd58 said:


> Now? You gonna get up and get that treat now, right? Right? PLEASE!!!


Oh my gosh...Is that Didge???? He got so big and he is such a handsome boy. You need to post an update thread with some pictures of that cutie.


----------



## puddinhd58

Bentley's Mom said:


> Oh my gosh...Is that Didge???? He got so big and he is such a handsome boy. You need to post an update thread with some pictures of that cutie.


YES! That is the Didge Monster!! He is so pretty.... let me post some recent pics on his thread!


----------



## tobysmommy

Priceless. All of these! I can't resist, so I'll post a few of my boy.

"Wasn't me, mom, honest! The dirt just kinda _FLEW_ at me!" 








"Urrgh! I know it's down here somewhere!"








"Got it!!!"








"Eh?! Did you say _COME_?!"








"Hmmmm. What shall I cook for dinner?"


----------



## Bentley's Mom

No...this is MY ball. Just stay back and no one will be hurt.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Can I play with the Omega 3 fish oilz daddy? Pa-leeze?


----------



## Jo Ellen

*I'd rather be fishing*


----------



## Dallas Gold

Look Mom! I can walk just like you!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Uh, oh, I KNEW I should have learned to read in Puppy Class. :doh::doh:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Jo Ellen said:


> *I'd rather be fishing*


Me too!!!

Hi Jo Ellen...great shot!

Pete


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jo Ellen said:


> *I'd rather be fishing*


Beautiful shot, hope you have this hanging on your wall or on a table in your house.


----------



## mudEpawz

Almost got it! I am so sneaky... she doesnt even know im stealing her sock. Silly Human.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Does this make me look like a sunflower? ....or....
I think I can hear Russia with this satellite dish on my head.


----------



## Shutterwolf

Dallas Gold said:


> Does this make me look like a sunflower? ....or....
> I think I can hear Russia with this satellite dish on my head.


"i dont like the cone of shame!" Doug from the movie "UP"


----------



## JackAttack

Hi, everyone! I'm new to the forum! I found this thread and laughed so much at all of the beautiful faces and hilarious captions that I thought I'd start here. 

"You were done with this, right?"

IMAG0237-1-1 by Jack n Mags, on Flickr


----------



## C's Mom

JackAttack said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm new to the forum! I found this thread and laughed so much at all of the beautiful faces and hilarious captions that I thought I'd start here.
> 
> "You were done with this, right?"
> 
> IMAG0237-1-1 by Jack n Mags, on Flickr


Oh my! He does look pretty pleased though.


----------



## Angelina

What are you doing down there????


----------



## SeaMonster

This thread always makes me laugh. More please


----------



## SeaMonster

*I am a thoughtful guard dog*









*Just kidding *


----------



## My Big Kahuna

I have just met you, but I love you. -Doug

(This was taken right after we brought him home ha)


----------



## BriGuy

The perfect hiding place...they'll never find me under here!


----------



## AlanP

Paybacks are hell.


----------



## Sosoprano

BriGuy said:


> The perfect hiding place...they'll never find me under here!


Must be a universal puppy code!


----------



## dexter0125

*need some help grampa?*


----------



## rubysdoghouse

Ok face is washed....Bring on the girls!!!!

Look away for a minute and they are MINE!!!


----------



## Neeko13

I shouldnt have drank the toilet water...:yuck:







Hey Jr., Can i have a candle too??







Help mom look for her contact lens, Nash....


----------



## Karen2

Full Belly, Cool Floor, GEE, LIFE IS GOOD!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Found a couple more, I'm not very caption creative.....but here goes....

Ok, now you have my attention

http://​


----------



## Karen2

Mom, Any bets how clean I'll stay here at the dog park today?


----------



## Karen2

I hate Mondays...


----------



## Karen2

This was last year, sub zero, blizzard...

I'm out here why?


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

No...really .....I am full grown! No need to stretch me!


----------



## SeaMonster

*Fine fine, I wont stand on the coffee table*









*There, you got what you wanted *


----------



## SeaMonster

Take America back! Vote Gracie!


----------



## Shutterwolf

not my dog unfortunately, but i met her at the ocean when i was walking my girl ^^


----------



## gold4me

This thread made my day. The pictures are priceless.

1. But Mom you said you needed help cleaning the rug.

2. You know this really isn't that comfortable.


----------



## My Big Kahuna

SeaMonster said:


> Take America back! Vote Gracie!


I'd vote for Gracie! The whole world of politics could be changed if we all thought like golden retrievers :wavey:


----------



## OutWest

Woof! I'm Tucker! I'm wet! I love being wet! Do you? I sat still for this pic 'cause mom had a treat in her hand. But I'm done now and need to zoom. Ceeee-ya!


----------



## Jingers mom

*Jin playing Werewolf with her daddy*

My husband plays this game with Jinger; he'll look at her and say "Werewolf" and this is the face she makes. Anytime you way "Werewolf" this is what we see.


----------



## baumgartml16

That just made my day!! That is so funny!



Jingers mom said:


> My husband plays this game with Jinger; he'll look at her and say "Werewolf" and this is the face she makes. Anytime you way "Werewolf" this is what we see.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jingers mom said:


> My husband plays this game with Jinger; he'll look at her and say "Werewolf" and this is the face she makes. Anytime you way "Werewolf" this is what we see.


Great photo of Jinger-too funny!

My bridge boy use to make the same face when he would wrestle with my hubby.


----------



## Jingers mom

*Silly face*

Enjoy my silly little girl....


----------



## *Laura*

What great pictures. So funny!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Let me whisper sweet nothings in your ear


----------



## SWGoldenmom

Hi! I'm new in these parts. My name's Sierra. What's yours?











Hmmm....must be the strong, silent type.....


----------



## SeaMonster

Krys! said:


> Almost got it! I am so sneaky... she doesnt even know im stealing her sock. Silly Human.
> 
> View attachment 109523


This is exactly the face Gracie makes when she knows shes causing trouble


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Hahahaha... Wait... You're serious? I'm NOT a lap dog?????????


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Some of you may have seen these, but...

Tailer and Krissy

"Mud, What Mud...We were right here..."

and

"Lego My Ear n I'll Lego Your Foot."


----------



## Jingers mom

@ Dexters mom: LOL.. I had Jinger and Noah dressed up as bees for Halloween. If I can find a good photo I'll post it. Your bee suit is much nicer than the ones we had.


----------



## SeaMonster

great pix everyone. love to see more


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm not all wet AND I am sitting like a lady!


----------



## dexter0125

ahh. glad to see this popped up again...because i just so happen to have one to add. 

ground iz lava!


----------



## kwhit

This is fun...


"Teeph...I gots 'em!"











"LOOK...INTO...MY...EYES!"


----------



## ssteuart

These a great everyone, as soon as I get some organized on the new computer, I'll post some of my girls. Keep em coming gang!!


----------



## Pudden

"Welcome home, Mom. It got a bit hot in here, so I opened the window just a teeeeny little crack. Would you like a cup of tea?"


----------



## Pudden

borrowed this one from Angelina - couldn't resist :wave:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Pudden said:


> "Welcome home, Mom. It got a bit hot in here, so I opened the window just a teeeeny little crack. Would you like a cup of tea?"


 The expression on Pudden's face is priceless, love it!!!!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Pudden said:


> "Welcome home, Mom. It got a bit hot in here, so I opened the window just a teeeeny little crack. Would you like a cup of tea?"


The Pudden's just trying to save some pennies on the heating bill and you can turn off the freezer...more pennies saved. The Pudden's always thinking. 

Pete


----------



## SeaMonster

awesome photos on this page. the first one is so great


----------



## Oscar's Mom

My mom is so embarassing.


----------



## Oscar's Mom

#1 I'm in heaven! This snow is amazing!

#2 Seriously, how many more pictures are you going to take?!?!?!


----------



## Luccagr

It is really cold you know and the wind is blowing into my eyes. Are you quite done with the photo taking?


----------



## nofate

Throw that Kong just one more time...please.


----------



## vjm1639

oh this is just an absolutely gorgeous puppy picture. :>


----------



## Vhuynh2

"Sleeping Beauty? Nah, never heard of her."











"Ok, Ok, I'm unarmed! Darn, I hate getting dream arrested!"


----------



## SeaMonster

Love all the photos. More please


----------



## SeaMonster

Only 35 cookies today? But it's my birthday


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

This thread should be sticky. It is so much fun to look at these photos and read captions.


----------



## puddinhd58

Momma and Daddy said "I'm spoiled"..... I don't think so, do you?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

"Can we pleassssssse go for just one more WALK?"


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

"No, it's MINE!!!"​


----------



## mpewe

1) I know you're trying to eat dinner but I was here first. You interrupted my nap. 
2) Cmon we only played fetch 6 times today....not enough for me!

-Marissa & Elvis


----------



## Lucy Mae's Mom

Bentley's Mom said:


> This was taken as we were leaving the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom's SOOOO mean...she never let's me have any fun.


Oh my gosh! I laughed so hard at this! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## i luv max

This was Max around 2 or 3 months. I'm pretty sure he didn't have anything in his mouth, so I'm not sure why his mouth is in a straight line like that! haha


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Here's Tucker!

Does this lifejacket make me look fat?


----------



## Bentleysmom

Such a fantastic thread!! I love them all ♥


----------



## MikaTallulah

This is my happy place to visit when said


----------



## OutWest

Just looked at all these pics again...so much fun...


----------

